

Ask HN: Which algorithms do you use on a regular basis? - akbar501

Which algorithms do you use in your applications and how do you use them?
======
topkai22
Binary search- to find the file that causing the build to break .

Barrier pattern to deal with threads, although I mostly can let libraries deal
with that.

Those are two I can remember using recently. I once worked on a very big graph
search problem using A* and some other algorithms. That was fun.

------
Someone1234
None.

I haven't implemented a single computer science-style algorithm since I
graduated. Even the rare times I need one there are perfect (i.e. bug
free/edge case free) pre-existing examples available.

This is likely true for the silent majority who are doing CRUD or web
development.

------
alain94040
Dichotomy search is still by far my most used algorithm. Say you want to
figure out why a regression happened between commit 1 and 100, please don't
build all versions in sequence :-)

------
biomimic
An experimental algo similar to Word2Vec

Another experimental algo which compares rich vectors for similarity which is
a variant of an uncentered Pearson Correlation

------
valarauca1
Really this is more of a question of what domain you work in.

Since most algorithms apply to very specific data and needs of that data to do
something.

~~~
akbar501
Yes, it's a deliberately open ended question to get a feel for which algos
people are using for which problems.

------
alashley
google the error message

